# what's your opinion



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

just got my bass pro catalog a few weeks ago and have been eyeing that 11' cat maxx rod/reel spinning combo. since i've recently moved to missouri, i'll be hitting the mighty mississippi for cats. in your opionion, are these poles worth the $100 + bucks i'm thinking of shelling out or should piece a rod/reel together? and if i should piece one together, what would you recommend?


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

if your a shore fisherman and need to cast long distances this is a good rod but if your a boat fisherman theres no point go with a cheaper one around 7 or 8 ft.

Look at it this way also shore fisherman try to cast out as far as they can to get to the middle and boat fisherman work shorelines and structure close to the shore not always but a good majority of the time>>>>>>>??????


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with Chad that if you are fishing from a boat go with the shorter rod, but if your a bank fisherman the 11' should suit you fine. I am not a huge fan of BPS reels. The catmaxx rod is fine, I used to own a couple of them, but I have never really liked their reels. I had a couple of the catmaxx baitcasters and the gears stripped on one and on the other one the clicker stopped working....just cheaply made in my opinion.

I would get the rod, but I would buy a different reel. I personally like Abu Garcia reels, but I have a couple of the Okuma Avenger Bait feeders that I use when I hit the ocean and really like them. Nice drags and a clicker on them.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

The Cat Maxx spinning reels are actually very nice. I have been using one for two years and it still works very smooth like the day I bought it. It also has a very comfortable handle with awesome leverage.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I will second the statement that the catmaxx baitcasters SUUUUCKKK. I fish large live baits often and can't even use that reel. The clicker is so light that the spool can be backlashed while it is engaged.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i'm a spinning reel guy so i wasn't looking at the baitcaster models. another member suggested the okuma avenger...i was looking at the okuma avenger spinning reels but the specs don't list a bait clicker anywhere. do spinning reels come with bait clickers or were you speaking of the baitcasters?


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

BigMha said:


> i'm a spinning reel guy so i wasn't looking at the baitcaster models. another member suggested the okuma avenger...i was looking at the okuma avenger spinning reels but the specs don't list a bait clicker anywhere. do spinning reels come with bait clickers or were you speaking of the baitcasters?


some spinning reels come with bait runners which is sort of like a bait clicker on a bait caster. What it is, is a switch on the back of the reel that you can flip while it is engaged and it will allow the spool to turn freely with an adjusted tension that you control with a dial.

I use shimano baitrunners for mine. They are a little expensive but the are the best spinning reel out there and will last a long long time. The okuma avengers arent bad but they will break in time they arent built to last. And penn has one out called a penn liveliner penn is known for quality in their reels but they have a new manufacturer making their stuff now sooooo i dont know about its quality.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

BigMha said:


> i'm a spinning reel guy so i wasn't looking at the baitcaster models. another member suggested the okuma avenger...i was looking at the okuma avenger spinning reels but the specs don't list a bait clicker anywhere. do spinning reels come with bait clickers or were you speaking of the baitcasters?


You want to look at the Okuma Avenger ABF... The ABF has the baitfeeder feature where the plain Avenger does not.

If you can afford a slightly higher priced reel, take a look at the Okuma Epixor EB series. They have a baitfeeder and more bearings. I have one of each and like the Epixor much better!

Here is a link to the Okuma website spinning reel page:
http://www.okumafishing.com/category/48536/Spinning

Avenger Bait Feeder .... Epixor EB .... Both in the right hand column


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks for the input guys. i will be shore fishing the mighty mississippi and although i'm not expecting to catch anything huge, you just never know. so i figured i'd better get a new "rig" that could handle large catfish.


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have heard in the past about the Cat Maxx rods eyelet inserts coming out.

Not sure if they have fixed this issue or not.

Good luck in 2010


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Randy101 said:


> I have heard in the past about the Cat Maxx rods eyelet inserts coming out.
> 
> Not sure if they have fixed this issue or not.
> 
> Good luck in 2010



unfortunately that problem hasnt been fixed, but if you take care of your rods and not throw them around you shouldnt have a problem


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i had that problem, but as nate stated, i beat the hell out of them. i've also beat the hell out of my tiger rods and haven't been let down once.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Randy101 said:


> I have heard in the past about the Cat Maxx rods eyelet inserts coming out.
> 
> Not sure if they have fixed this issue or not.
> 
> Good luck in 2010


I heard that as well...but I have owned 8 different catt maxx rods both spinning and casting old style and new style and never had the problem. I also took pretty good care of all of them but 1 and even that one did not have that problem.


----------

